# Houston Bottle Show Commin Up



## jays emporium (Mar 4, 2010)

I received some information from Barbara Puckett about the Houston Bottle Show.  Tentative dates are June 25-26, 2010.  Location not finalized yet.  There was no show last year for the first time in about 40 years but things are looking good to have one this year.  Just thought you Texas collectors would want to know.
 Jay


----------



## athometoo (Mar 4, 2010)

ROAD TRIP . been waitin to go to one (bottle show) . take the kids to beach afterwards . thats what i call a compromise . ok maybe sucking up or getting a kitchen pass . whatever ya wanna call it i think i can swing it . are you going jay?


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 4, 2010)

Sam, I wouldn't miss it.  I have been a regular exhibitor at the Houston bottle show since 1974 and have missed only a few during that time.  They used to have a bottle club in Houston with a newsletter and monthly meetings.  But as the older collectors died off the club did the same.  I'm looking forward to meeting you at the show.  Bring more than two dollars though.
 Jay


----------



## athometoo (Mar 4, 2010)

how bout a twenty . that would be 10 bottles right []. i have been trying to rethink that rule but its tough to do . hey theres no rule on my wife spending money on bottles though right.[]  damn im flexible . hey maybe i can bring some ketchups and castorias to trade for hutches . what ya think . snowballs to an eskimo .   sam


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 9, 2010)

I have just today received information on the Houston Bottle Show to be held July 24, 2010.  This information is copied directly from Barbara Puckett's email.

 The 2010 Show will be held at the CROWN PLAZA HOTEL â€“ 12801 NORTHWEST FREEWAY, HOUSTON, TEXAS 77040.  This is located on Highway 290 West.  The Dealer check-in will be Friday at 5:00 pm.  Setup will be from 6:00 pm until 10:30 pm on Friday, July 23rd and from 7:00 am to 8:00 am on Saturday, July 24th   The Show will open to the public at 8:30 am and close at 3:00 pm.
 PLEASE NOTE:  ONLY DEALERS SETTING UP AT THE SHOW AND PAID EARLY ADMISSIONS ($10.00 PER PERSON)  WILL BE ALLOWED ENTRY TO THE SHOW AREAS DURING DEALER SET UP.

 IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, PLEASE CALL ME AT THE FOLLOWING NUMBERS.

 CELL    (713) 409-9940 
 OFFICE    (281) 579-0761 Ext. 637
 HOME     (713) 862-1690

 E-MAIL     bpuckett77009@yahoo.com


----------



## LoveOldWhiskys (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi.... i am moving to central Texas this week and i am looking forward to going to the Houston show in July.  Can anyone tell me something about it?   i am currently living in Reno which has a great show.... so i am wondering about Houston.

 are there alot of western bottles at the Houston show? 

 if anyone has any pics from the show that would be great too.
 Thanks


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 14, 2010)

The Houston show will have about 100 dealer tables.  There will be lots of Texas embossed soda bottles, ACL sodas and general collectible bottles like bitters, whiskeys, beers, medicines, milks, jars, etc and lots of advertising items.
 There will not be lots of western bottles there because most of the interest is Texas bottles.
 It is a good show and the only one in Texas.  I hope you can make it, Ann.

 Jay


----------



## athometoo (Jun 14, 2010)

jay is it a one day thing? july 24th for sure . i dont have my july work schedule yet but i really want to go . i think brad is going too .


----------



## Chuck1188 (Jun 14, 2010)

I will be there. I might bring a couple of mine for sale or trade. This will be my first bottle show. I bet it will greatly exceed my expectations. It will be wonderful to finally put some faces to these names as well: Jay, and athometoo, and texasdigger


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 17, 2010)

Sam,
 The show is open to the public for a $2.00 admission fee on Saturday July 24 from 8:30 AM - 3:00 PM.  You can get early admission for $10.00 and will be allowed into the show during setup on Friday July 23 from 6:00 PM - 10:30 PM.
 I would definitely go for early admission if I wasn't setting up myself.  Keep in mind though that not all the dealers will be open from 6 till 10:30.  Many will set up their sales display and leave early.  I, on the other hand, will be there as soon as they will let me in and stay until they make me leave because I want to take advantage of every sales opportunity plus get the good early buys.
 Also, remember Sam, for that $10. admission fee you could buy 5 good bottles on Saturday.  I really hope you will come.  Texas bottle shows are few and far between.
 Jay


----------

